

The Apple Tax (Part II) - chmars
http://www.mondaynote.com/2012/08/26/the-apple-tax-part-ii/

======
chmars
My favorite part:

'There seems to be a moral aspect, here, as if Apple should be held to a
higher standard. Last year, Apple and Nokia settled an IP “misunderstanding”
that also resulted in a “Tax”…but it was Nokia that played the T-Man role:
Apple paid Nokia more than $600M plus an estimated $11.50 per iPhone sold.
Where were the handwringers who now accuse Apple of abusing the patent system
when the Nokia settlement took place? Where was the outrage against the
“evil”, if hapless, Finnish company? (Amusingly, observers speculate that
Nokia has made more money from these IP arrangements than from selling its own
Lumia smartphones.)'

